# RoadKill - its on the menu now



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.ksdk.com/news/article/341388/28/Chinese-restaurant-accused-of-serving-roadkill

Click the link to see the video-report on this

*Red Flower Chinese Restaurant accused of serving roadkill
*



> Williamsburg, KY (WATE/CNN) - This story may be tough for some to stomach. A Chinese food restaurant in Kentucky is accused of serving up roadkill.
> 
> One customer says she even saw employees bring a dead deer into the restaurant.
> 
> ...


I guess it isn't just us Canadian ******** that like a good RoadKill stew! :dunno:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Disgusting!!!!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a buddy tell me that if I ever see a deer missing the backstrap, he has already been there.... LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They do not clearly report if he saw the deer get killed or if he just found it already dead. Was it still warm? Was it in rigor? We don't know. If the deer was fresh I say he was just trying to use what nature provided. Waste not, want not.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

When I read bout this, I beleive they said it wasn't fer the resteraunt use, but personal use.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Better than the neighbors cat I suppose.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, my MIL ran over a pheasant's head last week, so he's in our freezer now. In some places, that deer would be considered the special of the week lol


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Toffee said:


> Well, my MIL ran over a pheasant's head last week, so he's in our freezer now. In some places, that deer would be considered the special of the week lol


MY house is one of them. :rofl:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Would it be safe to eat a deer that had been hit by a car? I've always heard that you shouldn't because if the stomach/intestines are ruptured it would ruin the meat.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Depends on how badly mangled it is. Even if you cannot eat it, you can always use it to feed dogs, cats, etc


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

road kill is fine (if fresh) for your family. But we do have laws to protect the human population when it comes to restaurant food.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

In Texas you can call the Police and they will come out and tag it so you can take it home with no issues. 

I'm sorry that it happened in a commercial kitchen, and even more sorry it was Chinese with the issues with reputation they have experienced, but I completely understand why it would be done.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

> I was just like, oh God. You know. I was like, I couldn't believe it. I just could not.


MEAT comes from ANIMALS, you mean it doesn't come 'from the store'?!!?!?? vract:



> There was this tail, a big, white, fuzzy, tail. A leg was sticking out of the garbage can. They had a box on top of it. They were wheeling it in there, like really quick, like trying to hurry. One of the other employees was mopping up blood that was dripping out of the garbage and on to the floor.


Oh, the HORROR, preparing food quickly to keep it fresh, and keeping the FOOD PREPARATION area clean!!?!?? vract:



> Customers say they don't know if they'll be back to the restaurant in the future.


I LOVE finicky sheeple/zombies, I hope there are many many more of them, leaves more food for those of us who don't just SUCK. :nuts: :factor10:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

valannb22 said:


> Would it be safe to eat a deer that had been hit by a car? I've always heard that you shouldn't because if the stomach/intestines are ruptured it would ruin the meat.


If you just break its neck with your headlight, it doesn't have any time to really go bad before you can hang it for the 7-days - just make sure that the meat cures properly before serving. If you split it down the middle with your motorbike, there is lots of ruined meat, not really worth saving. :dunno:


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Would it be safe to eat a deer that had been hit by a car? I've always heard that you shouldn't because if the stomach/intestines are ruptured it would ruin the meat.


If you've never looked into this issue, the you might be in for a surprise when you look up the regulations for your state. Road kill is often used as food. Here's one example:

Billy Dickerson Jr. and Cody Dyer trudged through the deep snow and dense woods with one mission: retrieve a moose carcass that had become roadkill.

They dragged the dead animal to their pickup truck and hauled it to Dickerson's house, where it would be gutted and *eventually sent on its way to the plates of poor Alaskans.*

It's an act repeated hundreds of times each year in Alaska, where workers salvage moose roadkill and *donate the meat to charities.* Alaska has the nation's biggest moose population, and vehicles and trains here kill about 820 of the big-antlered creatures each year.

"It gives more folks a chance for free meat. A lot of people can't afford to buy steaks or even hamburger, at least judging from the calls I get," said Eileen Brooks, the roadkill program coordinator for the Anchorage region and the Matanuska-Susitna Borough, who is known among colleagues as Queen of the Gut Pile.
*
Other states have roadkill programs*, but primarily for smaller animals like elk and deer. Maine is among the few states with moose and gives motorists first right to roadkills, then donates unwanted animals to the needy.

Alaska Fish and Wildlife Protection Troopers coordinate the Alaska program, which requires that the meat be given away to anyone who asks. Nonprofit groups, including churches,* sign up to take turns collecting the roadkill remains.*

Often, traffic collisions only maim moose, so authorities must shoot the animals. In the Anchorage area, that job frequently goes to Fish and Game wildlife biologist Rick Sinnott, who shot the moose Dickerson retrieved after it was seen limping around the area.

*Brooks estimates that nearly all the roadkill moose goes to nonprofits.* The rate is so high because state police are usually so quickly notified of a moose-vehicle collision, and because the program requires that a volunteer agency be able to respond within 30 minutes to salvage the meat. . . . . . .​


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I knew they did that in Alaska. The husband loves to watch all those Alaska state trooper shows and the like. Just tried to find some info about OK, but didn't see anything similar here. Apparently, we can call a game warden out who will cut off the antlers, and then we can take it home for personal consumption.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

In Iowa ifin ya hit it, the state patrol will give ya a tag fer it.

Otherwise ifin it be a fresh kill, there be a to call list fer folks what will drop whatever there doin an go pick it up, that be unless it was hit by a truck, then there ain't no worries cause there be nothin left!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Back when we did ice cutting, the state patrol would call my dad to pick up fresh hit deer. We'd make hamburger out of most of it, and serve it up in a military tent on the ice. It was an event that was always looked forward to by everyone in town.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Depends on how badly mangled it is. Even if you cannot eat it, you can always use it to feed dogs, cats, etc


This is why we give our cats venison, duck and rabbit as part of their regular diet. I'd rather not have to deal with upset 'barn' cat tummies when SHTF. Plus duck meat cat food is cheaper than chicken right now! Go figure.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here they compost it. What a waste of good meat. They think that people want to hit these animals if they could take it home. Sorry but repairs are worth more than the meat.

Just because the intestines burst does not mean that it is not edible. Front and hind quarters will not be touched along with the back strap. Ever see someone gut shoot a deer? I have and it was just fine. But even with that, if you were to throw away 25% of the carcass that still leaves a lot of meat left.


----------

